# German mods on a cruze



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Something most people will hate but its my car and i like the look of it.It also cleans the whole window so win for me.On a side note i forget its summer coming and there really is no need for it.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

if you didnt say the window, I wouldnt even see what the mod was


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

where and how much you get that rack for. i ride bmx and i havnt really went riding since getting the car


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha until I zoomed in I thought you had added some weird antenna. Then you said window and I wtf'ed a bit till my eyes focused.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmm, not bad, but I'm going to stick with my double wiper haha.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

jbelf23 said:


> where and how much you get that rack for. i ride bmx and i havnt really went riding since getting the car


got mine used for 225.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Where did you find that from? looks dope.. What coil overs are you running too?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Whats the difference if its winter or summer for the whisper btw?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol looks really awesome man... I'd do it for mine but since your is so heavily modded it is hidden. Mine would stick out like a sore thumb.

Beautiful car...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the mod was the antenna until I read your comment about cleaning the whole windshield.

The roof rack can be purchased at Roof Rack - Removable landing page. The cowling is the 44 inch version you can pick up anywhere Thule racks are sold.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Where did you find that from? looks dope.. What coil overs are you running too?


just took the driver side wiper off and moved the passenger side up to were it works across the whole windshield.Ksport coilovers


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Did you have to buy a different size blade?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it looks badass!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Whats the difference if its winter or summer for the whisper btw?


It's always sunny in Socal. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Did you have to buy a different size blade?


nope same blade


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I switched the driver side blade and arm with the passenger one and you get better window coverage


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I switched the driver side blade and arm with the passenger one and you get better window coverage
> View attachment 14009


And that's what i want my Cruze to look like. Can't wait for me to find some LTZ's...


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

The rims? It's an RS not a LTZ I think LTZ only comes in automatic


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I switched the driver side blade and arm with the passenger one and you get better window coverage
> View attachment 14009


I guess i have the driver side on there lol.Been so long since ive had wipers on this car at all.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> The rims? It's an RS not a LTZ I think LTZ only comes in automatic


what model do you have because you have ltz wheels.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ over here those are the RS rims. I have the ltz rims. 

BTW. I love the stance of OP car! If roads werent crap here i'd go that low. All you need is a skid plate (or tow hitch upside down) lol


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Yeah those are RS rims here in Canada ,On


----------

